# leather interior detailing guide



## vblanche (Aug 28, 2010)

as per title, does it exist?

My car has customized leather interior, and I'd like to give a good clean and treatment.

any advice? any product recommendation?

thanks
vince


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Dr leather wipes....



:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Dr Leather Wipes for no fuss clean & wipe in one product.

GT15 Gliptone Leather cleaner for spraying on and wipe off.

Gtechniq L1 for UV protection, anti-staining & anti-friction.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I clean leather with Gliptone Leather Cleaner and then protect with Gtech L1 :thumb:


----------



## vblanche (Aug 28, 2010)

or can someone recommend me a leather detailer working in Bristol area?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DIY dude.

If the leathers are particularly grimy - gently apply steam over a microfibre cloth, to shift the the worst of the stuff, then apply leather cleaner/wipes of your choice.

It's not practical to use a detailer every time to clean the leather interior, so stock up on the essentials and clean them in your own time. :thumb:

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> I clean leather with Gliptone Leather Cleaner and then protect with Gtech L1 :thumb:


Same here, my sample packs of Dr Leather Wipes have ran out, and I miss using them so for now its Gliptone cleaner time!


----------



## vblanche (Aug 28, 2010)

I agree, I usually DIY...but thing is I have few stains I'd like someone to assess what to do...if something is possible


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Another recomendation for the Dr Leather wipes :thumb:


----------



## vblanche (Aug 28, 2010)

envy shop then?


----------



## mark wB (Jan 19, 2011)

Does this mean the Megs gold class leather cleaner and conditioner I have are useless then ?


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm in Bristol and rather busy at the moment, but if you just wanted the leather doing I could arrange something with you towards the end of the month!

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

mark wB said:


> Does this mean the Megs gold class leather cleaner and conditioner I have are useless then ?


No - they should be fine, use them up then stock up on new products mentioned earlier :thumb:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Leather interior detailing guide, as per title, does it exist?

Within these articles you'll find pretty much everything you need to know about detailing; if you do your research correctly. TOGWT® Autopia Detailing Wiki - http://www.autopia.org/forum/autopi...t%AE-detailing-articles-index-hyperlinks.html 

There are currently 21 articles on the cleaning, care and maintenance of automotive leather upholstery


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

vblanche said:


> I agree, I usually DIY...but thing is I have few stains I'd like someone to assess what to do...if something is possible


Any chance of pics or more info what the stains are etc? Id be happy to advise if that is any use:thumb:


----------



## carnadge1 (Jul 16, 2010)

go to a sadlers.. (a shop that sells horse tackle.. sadles and whips.. )) no pun .. and buy some sadle soap. that will clean it very well then after its dry, go over the seat with a small amount af vasaline but rub in with your fingers and palms. leave for 40 mins then polish with microfiber cloth.. * BLINGING *


----------



## carnadge1 (Jul 16, 2010)

and hi all newby


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

carnadge1 said:


> go to a sadlers.. (a shop that sells horse tackle.. sadles and whips.. )) no pun .. and buy some sadle soap. that will clean it very well then after its dry, go over the seat with a small amount af vasaline but rub in with your fingers and palms. leave for 40 mins then polish with microfiber cloth.. * BLINGING *


Car leather is not remotely like horse tack or even leather jackets. It is coated in a laminate to protect it from wear, oils & grease, sweat and abrasion. Using Saddle Soap will not help. Vasaline, as a petrolium based product, will not help either.

Please use the products mentioned above ie. Dr Leather and Gliptone or seek expert assistance if painting and sealing is required. Yes folks the worn faded leather is coloured by a vinyl based paint which stretches and reforms when the seat is sat in and the bolsters rubbed. Rib


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Yep , different leather types , been reading for hrs on this topic! lol


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

vblanche said:


> or can someone recommend me a leather detailer working in Bristol area?


http://furnitureclinic.co.uk/index.php (forum supporter) can advise and recommend a local supplier who can do it for you...

Used on of their kits do do a whole refurb....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=259049&page=10


----------

